# Nell's first grooming



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Nelly turned six months old last weekend.

Happy six months to all the pups recently turning six months.

We decided it was time to get Nell her first grooming as she was starting to get knotty and suddenly seemed to be bringing half the park back with her from every walk.

We chose a local experienced mobile groomer. She came to the house today and we stood and watched hoping we had done the right thing as she washed, blow dried, snipped and clippered. 

Think it went well, the groomer was excellent and Nell responded very well and stood there good as gold for nearly the whole event. Got a bit bored toward the end.

I have put some pics of the before, during and after and would like to know what you think. I'm really not sure about her face but it's nice to see her eyes again.

She now measures in at 7kgs and 13.5".


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Nelly looks gorgeous! How lucky to get a groomer to come to our home too!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Nelly looks lovely... it is strange when you can suddenly see their eyes
again tho isn't it... they look kinda bald!!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

Nell looks lovely- you can see her gorgeous face now.


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

Nell looks so cute with the new hair cut. :love-eyes:
Poppy's due her first cut on the 21st December and I'm feeling a little apprehensive, but if she ends up looking as cute as Nell then I will be well pleased.


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

karenann1964 said:


> Nell looks so cute with the new hair cut. :love-eyes:
> Poppy's due her first cut on the 21st December and I'm feeling a little apprehensive, but if she ends up looking as cute as Nell then I will be well pleased.


We were very aprehensive about it too and really booked someone so she and we found a groomer we trusted. I must admit I wasn't looking forward to going to a groomer and having to leave her, so the home visit worked very well. 

The groomer let us watch and was very open about what she was doing and did only what we wanted. As we've never had a dog that requires professional grooming it was very much a learning experience for us and very much relied on the groomers advice. 

Next time we will be more prescriptive with how her face is done as it's the only area I am not sure of, she looks more like a hairy spaniel than a 'poo. 

Much like Sharples Family, the groomer has a big 'poo client list locally, which is great but we rarely see any out and about.

Are you having a home groomer? Think you just need to take the plunge, it will always grow back!

Please let us see pics during and after.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely photo story of Nell's first groom ... thanks for sharing .. she looks soooo big


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Nell's coat is still quite straight at the moment which is harder to blend when clipping. Buzz got wavier after one year old. Looks like your groomer did a good job for a first clip. Like our own hairdressers it takes a few visits to get used to a new client and their needs. Her face may be a little short for your liking but it will grow and as you say you can be more directive next time.....and she has got cute expressive eyes. J x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Nell looks absolutely beautiful and I love the cut around her face! So sweet and such pretty eyes! x


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Oh Nelly looks adorable! I'm so pleased you posted the before and after pics. I need to have a go at Basil's face this weekend. He can see out of one eye if he tilts his head slightly! Lol. 

I think your groomer has done a super job. Basil sends a big Cockapoo kiss to his sister.

Karen xx


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Aah Nell is such a cutie. You are very lucky being able to observe and direct. We have to leave Luna so I'm expecting a complete cotton wool ball to come home with us! It's on Sunday so I'll try to paste before and after photos too. Thanks for sharing her first groom with us!! Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah I love her face...looks great


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> I think your groomer has done a super job. Basil sends a big Cockapoo kiss to his sister.
> 
> Karen xx



Big hugs :hug::hug::hug: back to Basil from his little sister xxx


----------

